# Coogee/Clovelly after pelagics



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Back from freezing Frankfurt on Sun 26/11 and have about 1 week off after that. Anyone interested in a pelagic bash around Wedding Cake Island/Maroubra/Bondi/Coogee etc?
We would launch from Coogee beach (north end). Early mornings or afternoon would be good, although it seems that in the afternoon the wind starts picking up.
Will keep an eye out for conditions.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

g'day simon.

i'm keen, although pretty busy over the next 2-3 weeks. let us know what date your thinking and i'll try to get there. keen to get into as much pelagic action as possible over the next few weeks.

ps, playing golf yesterday at the Coast Golf Club and there was a massive school of fish and birds working 300 m off the coastline for 4-5 hours. the same thing was happening a few weeks ago last time I was at the same spot. frustrating to watch that going on when you don't have your yak on hand!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Davey G said:


> g'day simon.
> 
> i'm keen, although pretty busy over the next 2-3 weeks. let us know what date your thinking and i'll try to get there. keen to get into as much pelagic action as possible over the next few weeks.
> 
> ps, playing golf yesterday at the Coast Golf Club and there was a massive school of fish and birds working 300 m off the coastline for 4-5 hours. the same thing was happening a few weeks ago last time I was at the same spot. frustrating to watch that going on when you don't have your yak on hand!


... while you're playing golf! Oh the pain you must feel. Dave, I think you need to get into the office a bit more


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Peril said:


> ... while you're playing golf! Oh the pain you must feel. Dave, I think you need to get into the office a bit more


the benefits of being in the golf business!

hey, I WAS entertaining clients! (and secretly scoping out conditions for AKFF)


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi guys
Just got back from a trip yesterday.
Thursday will be 17-24 Celsius, with SE winds early in the morning at 10-15 Kn, changing to E-NE winds later in the day at 10-15Kn. Wave direction will be S. 
If we launch from Coogee early morning we could troll to Bondi and would have wave direction behind us. Then we could troll back towards Maroubra and than back to Coogee beach.
Will keep you infromed of conditions.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------

